# Halloween comedy video



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2008)

I also have a collection of other home made Halloween video's here YouTube - trimm3's Channel

Check them out and pass them along as well.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Well isn't that special  LOL waffles of hell!?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2008)

I can't stop making them !!!

This one is for the kids. 

YouTube - The Favor


----------

